# Audi R18 testing at Monza.



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

There are several videos on You Tube of the R18 testing at Monza to prepare for Le Mans.

The #1 Audi was in LM test day/Spa spec, while the #2 was testing new bodywork--the front fenders lacked the "kink" seen on the pre-Monza versions of the R18, and the rear deck had a taller kinked trailing edge across it's entire length, inspired perhaps by the Peugeot 908 LM variant's tail.

The new nose of the #2 Audi was probably very recently completed, as it ran with duct tape over holes for the attachment of diveplanes in the future non LM ILMC races if it's standardized.

Photos and reports here:

http://www.422race.com/foto/?g_id=736

https://picasaweb.google.com/103026629440493343283/AudiR18TDI#

http://www.motorsportuniverse.com/AudiR18.html

Videos:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=peSzjwFtmu4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHHAlYCTIiQ

Audi R18 topic on Ten-Tenths.com:

http://www.ten-tenths.com/forum/showthread.php?t=122991&page=107

UPDATE: New photos from the Monza test, with the two R18's featuring various aero packages:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/allmotorsport/sets/72157626757453288/


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Wow, thanks for the links Chern.


----------

